# Milker setup



## CHFarms (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello all. I am putting together a modular milker that, hopefully, will allow me to milk 4 goats at a time.

Here is the milk pail/setup (I know... to do 4 goats, I would need 2 of these) - https://www.walmart.com/ip/CO-Z-Por...37381&wl11=online&wl12=197387801&wl13&veh=sem

Here is the pump - https://www.amazon.com/Vacuum-Pump-...=1486153153&sr=8-3&keywords=12cfm+vacuum+pump

Of course, all other tubing and such will be needed. Other than just replacing the inflations with these, is there anything else that would be needed? - http://www.partsdeptonline.com/SILICONE-GOAT-LINER-REGULAR/productinfo/64582/

Thanks for any info!

Shawn


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

May I suggest hand milking and saving a ton of money? I milk up to 6 girls, it's not terrible.


----------



## CHFarms (Feb 3, 2017)

Good suggestion, but we are outgrowing hand milking. We are currently milking 7. Soon we will be milking another 10-15.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

AHhhh. That would require a lot more.... hopefully someone else can help you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had no idea Walmart sold milkers! Neat! Will the vacuum pump be able to actually milk the 4 at the same time? Does the vacuum pump have a gauge on it? ( to let you set the pressure , too much and you can injure teats, too little and it won't milk effectively).


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

You never have enough vacuum so plan for more than you need.
one component that most people forget is a vacuum chamber. 
I use an 8' long 4 inch PVC pipe then I take a pipe to my milking stations where the milking machines hose can be attached to a petcock valve. make sure that the pipe and chamber are sealed so it holds a vacuum. when you turn on your vacuum pump let it charge the PVC pipe first. then attach your hoses for your milk machine to the petcock. when you turn on the petcock the vacuum will rapidly seal your milking can. 
with out the vacuum chamber there is often slow leaks that prevent your can from sealing. the rapid decompression from the vacuum chamber prevents slow leaks


----------



## CHFarms (Feb 3, 2017)

I had planned on building a vacuum chamber out of an old propane tank, but I like your idea much better. Does it need to be schedule 40 or 80 PVC? Also, have you found any quick disconnects for use on the vacuum?


----------

